
The Art of Research – A History by Vi Hart - anonymfus
https://theartofresearch.org/a-history/
======
Waterluvian
Everything I see in this post looks wonderfully healthy for the human spirit.
But it also looks so insufferable for me personally. Which is why I'm so
delighted that people like Vi Hart exist. And more broadly speaking, why
there's beauty in the diversity of humans. You make your beautiful
mathematical ribbon dances and I'll seek the beauty in my software
architecture design.

~~~
uxp100
I appreciated the article but was feeling the same way.

Mainly the portion about working primarily in VR and refurnishing the lab for
reclining on the floor as a result. It's interesting, but foreign to me.
Strange Days and Existenz are cool movies and all, but I just don't find VR
that compelling.

I'm glad someone is working to find meaningful experiences in these new
mediums though.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Huh, such different perspectives indeed. The concept of a VR workshop is a
dream for me. It may have nowhere near the same fidelity as reality, but it
solves one important problem: tools and material.

There's plenty of stuff I'd love to tinker with that's just way too expensive
and/or take too much time to acquire. For instance, there are some 3D
constructions I'd play with, but I don't have a 3D printer (it's a PITA to
operate, and I gave pieces of my last one to a hackerspace anyway). I have
some ideas for a hardware product I'd like to test out, but no SMD soldering
skills, no space for it, none of the more expensive electronics debugging
tools, and one or two components in the initial design that are expensive and
would take a month to ship. I could afford it, but I can't justify it. I
couldn't afford it when I first came up with an idea. I can't imagine your
average teenage tinkerer affording it either.

Now imagine that in a half-decent VR environment with real physics, a circuit
designer and a basic circuit simulator, I could build a simulacrum of my
project in hours, and then iterate on it even faster. I could build and throw
away 100s of prototypes, _for free_ and without waiting for parts. In the end,
I'd have some idea whether the project is worth making real, and I'd have
circuit designs and firmware to test out in the real world.

Speaking of environments, I've been in love with Bret Victor's "Seeing Spaces"
idea for a while[0]. I thought long and hard about what it would take to build
one in our hackerspace, and realized that this idea needs _a lot_ of
prototyping beforehand. Given a set of measurements on the thing you're doing
(and the imprecision of the way they're collected), will it be helpful? Will
the way it's displayed be annoying? Does it let you explore the project space
faster? What kind of affordances can be provided? It dawned to me that it
doesn't make sense to start shopping for actual hardware to test it all out -
VR could be used to quickly test concepts and gain a good idea of which
solutions would work instead.

Now I'm slowly saving up for VR hardware that will work well with my (rather
strong) correction glasses...

\--

[0] -
[http://worrydream.com/SeeingSpaces/](http://worrydream.com/SeeingSpaces/)

~~~
uxp100
This doesn't make sense to me at all. Surely you could prototype faster with
existing EDA tools that some VR tool where you "built" the circuit in VR. You
can already do sophisticated simulation without VR, you don't need a VR
environment to do what you describe as basic circuit simulation.

And you will need electronics debugging tools in the end when you want to
actually build the item, unless it will remain only in the VR environment.

~~~
trentlott
There's very little novelty in what VR provides - it just provides a
significant enhancement in the experience

Also, limitations can breed efficiency - by being constrained to a 2D
projection, the interactions are simplified and streamlined

VR provides the same goals and expects utility (fun, efficiency) from the
process.

Its fun and interesting, but I haven't seen anything groundbreaking.

Frankly, I think VR and FB are a good match for another reason - they both
provide an overwhelming, dissociating experience

This can be a boon, but like sugar and opiates I worry that they're more
social or sensory information than we can take in chronically - unfortunately,
huge amounts of money and thought and technology is aimed at maximizing our
intake to pad coffers.

I'm not sad AR/VR adoption is lacklustre

------
peter_l_downs
> Despite how inexpensive, powerful, and ubiquitous computers have become,
> very few of the ideas floating around in technology today are better than
> the ideas from half a century ago, and quite a few are quite a bit worse.

Stand-out line from a fantastic essay. There are _so_ many fruit to harvest
that only now seem low-hanging because the hardware has gotten better. See:
RNNs, for example. There has been a lot of thought about how the future could
look; it's worth paying attention to it.

------
ycombinatoracct
>when Evelyn shared a document about critique in art and how we could apply
those techniques for CDG’s research. Up until then, I was thinking of the
connection between art and research as something fuzzy and cultural, as if
artists just happen to be good researchers due to some instinct for
creativity, or that art gives us life and soul that helps to motivate
interesting ideas.

I don't classify myself as an artist but the cited document is wonderful!

Vi Hart if you're out there somewhere, thank you for writing this! I've been a
big fan of your work for a while and this was a delight to read.

[1] [http://elevr.com/portfolio/art-based-
research/](http://elevr.com/portfolio/art-based-research/) [bonus]
[http://elevr.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/06/CritatCDG.pdf](http://elevr.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/06/CritatCDG.pdf)

------
iamwil
What was a standout result of her research in VR? What was the important
question that she posed? Did she come to an answer?

I read through some of the posts on elevr, and I wasn't able to find something
that jumped out at me, like Bret Victor's talks and posts did for me. Did
anyone else?

------
azhenley
She works at Microsoft now [1]? Didn't see that coming.

I wonder what a researcher at the Office of the CTO at Microsoft does.

[1] [https://theartofresearch.org/contact-
us/](https://theartofresearch.org/contact-us/)

~~~
Waterluvian
CTO's personal experimentation/prototype team? Like mini skunkworks for
experiments that benefit from and ought to have zero bureaucracy. That's what
I'd ask for if I were high enough up the chain. "give me a 5 person squad of
elites and the mandate to point them at anything at all."

------
mar77i
I really enjoy reading Vi Hart, and I had to think of a hobby I picked up
recently, which is Super Mario Maker on the Nintendo Wii U. It's not quite
Turing complete, but the complexity it brings forth really gets me thinking
into similar directions. And if I'm now imagining a full-fledged programming
environment in a Jump-and-Run world, I'm quite sure bringing all this into the
third dimension would be mind-boggling.

Also, there were attempts to bring computational complexity to MineCraft once?
What happened to this stuff? Did it ever evolve past simple experiments? I
imagine puzzles, the kind you can find in SMM, but in a somehow self-aware
MineCraft environment, where when you do X, entire walls rearrange to give way
to another cave. Maybe this would remove some of the open world aspects of the
game, but still be pretty amazing.

------
mjcohen
I support Vi Hart via Patreon.

You can too:

[https://www.patreon.com/vihart](https://www.patreon.com/vihart)

------
j2kun
Interesting read! I would have liked more details about what specifically they
found useful about artistic methods of inquiry. Hart writes that they were
able to isolate certain patterns of thought; what were those?

~~~
sp332
She wasn't kidding about it being very well documented at elevr.com, but I'll
link a few posts here.

[http://elevr.com/studio-metaphor-an-embodied-software-
paradi...](http://elevr.com/studio-metaphor-an-embodied-software-paradigm/)

[http://elevr.com/body-friendly-design-for-turntable-
games/](http://elevr.com/body-friendly-design-for-turntable-games/)

[http://elevr.com/some-rather-different-social-vr-
experiments...](http://elevr.com/some-rather-different-social-vr-experiments/)

[http://elevr.com/yoga-for-building-vr-tolerance/](http://elevr.com/yoga-for-
building-vr-tolerance/)

